# Button for tech Problem/s on LJ pages



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

First let me apologize for this NOT being wood oriented. Here goes:
I am having trouble viewing any videos that are from Marc Spagnulo, The WoodWhisperer. They just will not play on Chrome, or on Internet Explorer. They won't even work/play for me when I go to his page: www.thewoodwhisperer.com. Is anyone else having this problem??
I would like to see a help button of sorts at the top of our page along with the pulse, online, and shuffle, or somewhere handy, for reporting any sort of problem, and/or suggestions for LJ's… Would that be possible?
What is your thoughts on this?? 
Anyone/Everyone????
Thnx for looking into this. 
I really can't figure out why that is thee only problem I have had on these pages. ALL others videos plays fine.
HELP I gotta find a button ta push….... you know, like Staples "EZ" button. Maybe I/we could push it, and magically, any problems would disappear.


----------



## Metrotek (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a great topic, I agree!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Marc posts his videos on BlipTV. 
Maybe you have a script blocker or pop-ups blocked so the Blip site cannot load. I use Chrome with "Notscripts" and have to allow BlipTV to run before they will play.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx Lew, I'll try that. I am on Explorer right now, so it'll take me a few minutes to try that. That is under "tools", in chrome, isn't it?? thnx


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, Lew: I'm back on chrome….. walk me through it, plz, & thnx


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been conversing with Marc also, so, he's tryin to find out what's goin on.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Try firefox, or get a mac


----------



## kw193 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Roger. I dont know if it will help in your case, but have you tried updating your flash player yet? Do you happen to know what version you are using? Those are flash videos. You can download the latest version, which is free, here:
Flashplayer


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL dave…. firefox won't work wit me bank…. plus, the only mac I want might be a big-mac from mickee-deez.
kw193: I already have the latest n greatest flash player….


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

Cant view with Fitefox


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Works for me, Google Chrome. I just saw tenons on the bandsaw. Wow, he's got a great shop!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx guys. Marc looked into it, and his vids play fine for me on youtube, so, that's where I'll go check em out. I appreciate all the suggestions.. I just have a dumb-ass computer!!! I've said it before, and I'll say it again: they call it windows for a reason…......................which is this: when it don't wanna work, open a &^%# ckin window, and throw the S.O.a B. out of it !!!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Roger, I'm glad to hear that you found a solution. Sometimes our computers just make us want to pull our hair out. Also, I think I like Rex's button the best. That's the kind of button ever board room in America should have.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

yes, yes, oh yes rogerrex


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The more we have the more we are annoyed, (Mike's law).


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Roger, I have always been a Mac guy. I get lost when I try use a window based machine. Lol
Good luck.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

The videos seems to play fine here. I just double checked. As some guys suggested it might be some kind of script blocker, outdated flash player, browser/cookie issue…. too many choices  From what I've checked, the video code is inserted fine so it should play if everything is ok on your side. These computers can be a pain sometimes.. or should I say most of the time?


----------

